# Coloradan's get ready, here we go again.................



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Tomorrow, November 13th, the Colorado Parks & Wildlife Commission is going to debate and consider a proposal to ban all forms of lead bullets for hunting in Colorado. This proposal got placed on the Commission's agenda by a 33 year old bleeding heart liberal. What a crock of s**t. One more attack on the hunting in Colorado. Amazingly this Commission meeting is in Burlington Colorado some four and a half hours from me or I'd be there for my input. I did email the Commission Chairman but being there in person would help give some idea of how the Commission is going to respond to this issue. There will be an audio feed of the proceedings, but having to work all day I'm not able to listen. If anyone can listen in and give some feed back, I would find that very interesting.

http://cpw.state.co.us/aboutus/Pages/CommissionMeeting2014-11.aspx​​
The audio feed connection is on the right side of the above page.

​​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I always seem to miss meetings like that also, never a dull moment.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Califorodo whackos under every leaf. No science. Just more hype to make it harder to hunt anything.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, right--- DOW to debate and consider--- lets put the fox in the hen house.

Always remember folks--- DOW is "NOT" a friend of the hunter. Guess who they have their hand in the cookie jar with.

No matter--- they know whats best for ya------------------ Damn it, their gonna save ya even if it kills ya.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike do you have a time, I will try and listen


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I wrote off Colorado a long time ago. It used to be one of the most desired tags in the US, but sadly, no longer. If you want hunting opportunity, mulies, elk, black bear, coues whitetail, antelope, come on down to Arizona. We'll leave the campfire stoked.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

This is what happens when your or any state changes their name from Dept. Of Game & Fish, to Dept. Of Fish & Wildlife...JMO


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm posting a link in the event you wish to understand the issues in Colorado and want to do something about it. You don't have to live in Colorado to support wildlife conservation, because remember, any state in this country is at risk.

Here is the link: http://thinkingafield.org/2014/11/groups-opposed-citizen-petitions-colorado.html


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike , I listened to part of the meeting but I think I was late for that topic. What surprised me when one guy was reporting on big game hunting, he stated the numbers of hunters were up from last year. Now that is a big surprise with the recent laws.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

I seriously doubt the accuracy of that claim. Remember, statistics never lie, but liars always use statistics.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

don't give them any ideas.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The problems with those kind of meetings is the Gov. people honestly think that the concerned parties affected are not in the know of what's going on out there. It happens all the time up here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> I'm posting a link in the event you wish to understand the issues in Colorado and want to do something about it. You don't have to live in Colorado to support wildlife conservation, because remember, any state in this country is at risk.
> 
> Here is the link: http://thinkingafield.org/2014/11/groups-opposed-citizen-petitions-colorado.html


 You have some great reading articles on your site, thanks for sharing.


----------

